# Tony's Little America Too Incredible



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2008)

I was reading a thread on another forum and saw where someone said Too Incredible had passed away. So I looked at Tony's site and he's listed his passing date as 12/15/2007. Was this talked about and I just missed it? What happened?

This is so sad






Bye-bye little man





There are _very_ few that could go in the ring at that size and win. A one of a kind for sure. A real loss.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony loss a few other studs as well. Tony is sure a nice caring guy. Tony has loss horses due to old age, dog attacked. I think some folks get a little hard on him,because of the dog attacks.Tony,We are praying for you and thinking of you during your losses. We can't thank you enough for all you have done for us and our family. Sometimes it is hard to share when you are hurting due to losses. Tony loves his horses with all his heart. I sure hate he had sure a loss recently.Praying coming your way.

I got to meet Tony in person during Christmas when we got Little America Silver Keepsake our appy stud. Tony share with us about his losses. My heart broke for him. Tony is so sweet. Tony loves to show people his horses. Tony loves to talk about his horses. Tony was so amazed I knew so much about his herd.I told him I love his horses, they are so nice.Please be caring and understanding about others losses when you post.We can do everything in our power, but stuff is still going to happen no matter what.

Rest in peace young fellows.



Tony we are here for you if you need us.

We love you Tony. Hang in There. We have enjoy all the horses we have gotten from you.We look forward to future buys as well.





Little America's 007 Rowdy Tornado die of old age.His link below

http://www.littleamericaminis.com/littleam...ado/tornado.htm

Little America's D.S. Whatadream ( he drowned I think)

http://www.littleamericaminis.com/2003foal.../whatadream.htm

little america too incredible link (dog attack I think)

http://www.littleamericaminis.com/littleam...oinc/tooinc.htm


----------



## Miniv (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

My heart goes out to you.........It seems this winter has been horrific for many of us.





Bless you.


----------



## Keri (Feb 3, 2008)

So sad to lose so many great horses! I just love the appy's!



Prayers go out to Tony and his losses!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

We feel so honor to own a fine stud(little america silver keepsake) from Tony.We look forward to his future foals. Tony you are the BEST.I hope to have fine horses like you someday.We have some nice horses from you so we are on our way to finer horses.Our mare VENUS is in foal to Too Increadible, we can't wait to see what they have.





Hang in there.We love you dearly. You are so important to the mini world.


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I am very sorry to read about your loss.

I hope 2008 is Great for Little America



)

~Sandy


----------



## Southern_Heart (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG I could just cry!!



That horse was awesome. I met him and he was just the most loveable little horse you ever did see!!

Tony I am so very sorry to hear this!!! This is just so sad!!





Joyce


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2008)

I really hadn't publicly mentioned any of our recent losses, but while Carol and I were in NY babysitting our grandson we lost Little America's 007 Rowdy Tornado. My helper went out to feed and he was laying in the pasture near the feeders.






A couple of days later he found Little America's What a Dream  floating in one of our ponds.






The next day he found a 26" yearling, Little America's Struttin' Mr Beads, hung in a gate leading into the foaling barn.






Then the day we got home, I gave my help the day off and I found a filly, Little America's Star Boogie, that he had been treating for a respiratory infection, dead in her stall.






Then, just a few days later we started having dog attacks in the back pasture which is eighty-five acres in size and had 148 mares wintered there. Most of them were not too terribly damaged, and actually none were killed, but one had to be put down because of the extent of her damage and she was in foal and went into shock. Two others died two days after being attacked when they went into labor and shock.




Roy's Toy Snippet's Barbie Doll




Brandywine Pistol's Cherry Wine




Harrell's Nikers to Me

After the second attack in two days, we started bringing up the mares to the barn and front pasture every night, and putting back in the big pasture during the day. Five nights we were unable to get a good count and missed from three to five mares in the pasture, and three of those nights, we had a mare attacked each time. A total of ten mares have been attacked, but none for the past month, but we can't continue putting them all together once we start our breeding program. We are fairly confident that the attacks in the back are the work of one dog, perhaps two young ones, because the damage is taking off ears, damage to hocks, and damage to vulvas. However, in our stallion pasture we are fairly certain that the damage to Too Incredible and also to a 23" yearling, Dipstick, who was sold, is the work of coyotes. I awoke one Sunday morning and saw something out the window of our upstairs bedroom standing over a horse. It looked like a horse, but when I got on my glasses, I saw that it was a coyote, bigger than our smallest horses, with another watching only yards away. When I got out, I found that it was Too Incredible and he was completely gutted. The very next day, we found less than 200 feet from our house, Dipstick, also gutted completely. We now bring all the stallions into the foaling barn lot at night with lights on them.

Little America's Too Incredible








Little America's W T Dipstick

I hadn't posted any of this because I really didn't want anyone to even know about it. Some will be very helpful, some will think that we are just uncaring, some will want to understand. I just want to get through it.

For those of you who think you have ideas for us, we already have six guard dogs, plus seven babies just born yesterday. We have seven llamas, we have six miniature donkeys, one Shetland mule, three full size mules, three guns, two animal control officers, one coyote trapper, and a full time employee who always carries a gun. NO, we cannot afford the estimated $40,000 plus to replace the fences on two sides of our property.

Sorry this is so long, but guess after two months just needed to vent.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhh, Tony!! I am SO very sorry for all that you've lost. Sending prayers and heartfelt best wishes your way that you are able to shoot the dog(s)/coyotes responsible before you have any more loss. I'm heart sick over what you must be feeling. I'm so sorry.

HUGS (((((Tony & Family)))))

Jodi


----------



## MiniforFaith (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony, Very sorry to read this



You have been threw so much that it is unreal...I still think about Topcat, but I think I seen on your web page he was sold...Sending prayers your way for a uneventfull 2008!! My dream is to one day visit your farm and be able to own one of your horses..






Take care and God Bless you and your farm..





edited to ask, Do you need anymore help??? If hubby would let me, I would come and stand guard..I really need a vacation.. Say maybe 3 or 4 months???


----------



## Southern_Heart (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Tony,

For sure I can understand your pain and sorrow and not wanting to talk about it.

Bigs Hugs

Joyce


----------



## CrescentMinis (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

You have my complete sympathy for the horrific losses you have suffered. You have so many safeguarding measures in place and this has to be completely devastating to go through. I hope that will be the last of this run of bad luck, with much better times ahead.


----------



## Mona (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no...how horrific! I am so very sorry for all of your losses. I don;t know how you manage to get through so much of it. HUGS to you and your family....I know you need them!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I would love to see your new (babies)foals you had that were born.Was the babies puppies or foals?





Tony,

Ashley said to tell you she is here for you as well. She also said don't let others bring you down. We are here for you if you need us. Those who haven't loss might not understand.We know in our hearts you are doing all you can for your herd. Take care


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I'm so very, very sorry that all this has happened. I'm sorry for you, your family and your horses. I personally have no right to judge you and how you care for your horses. From what I can tell, you love every single one of them and you work very hard to keep them safe. I can't imaging what it must be like to "watch" over that much ground. But I do know that I personally battle with this every single night and I only have 12 acres and less than 30 horses. The horses naturally want to be out, running around and free to do what they want at night, but I also know the dangers that lurk out there. So, every single night I go to bed hoping that my fences and guard dog will do the job. But sadly, I know that may not always be the case.

They are animals and they want to be outside. And you could spend $100k on a new fence and some predator will still find its way in.

If anyone has negative words or thoughts for you about this I sure hope they keep it too themselves. You've been through enough.


----------



## susanne (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I am so deeply sorry about the tragedies you have suffered. I cannot fully express my shock or my deep sympathy -- words are simply inadequate.

Please take care...my heart is with you.

susanne


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 3, 2008)

Our pinto stud who loves to roll and play cut his leg recently.We have done everything to keep them safe,but stuff will happen no matter what you do.Last year we had a colt cut his nose twice never found out how. So what I am saying accidents will happen even if you are there with them 24/7.

So please be nice when posting.Remember we all love our animals and will do all we can for them.

I meet Tony in person. i KNOW Tony loves each and every one of his horses. If you could see the love in his eyes when he shows and talks about his horses.

Hang in there Tony.We are praying for you and your herd.

We are here for you.

Ashley sends her love to you.



Ashley said she knows you pain of your losses.She said she knows how it feels to lose a animal so dear to you.


----------



## crponies (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about all your losses.



I know you do all you can to keep them safe. I am adding my prayers for your comfort and the safety of your animals.


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm



for you and hope that you have a great 2008.

Leslie


----------



## shane (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony im so sorry to hear about your losses, you must all be devastated.....{{{{hugs}}}} to you all....


----------



## Boinky (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony so sad to hear about all the attacks! I was really hoping that you had gotten the dog issue under control. That is so scarey to have to live in fear that something is going to be attacked at any time. If i lived in texas i'd volunteer to do night duty! I'm a night owl that is good with a gun!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Feb 3, 2008)

There are no words to express just how sorry I am for you and the little horses, so I will just say my deepest sympathy for you and your human and horse family.

I think we all need to head to Texas (well those of us who can shoot) and camp out until we get every one of them D#@! varmints!

Toni, I know you must be overwhelmed, trying to protect these little horses. I can take on a few of the little ones if it will help. I don't usually like taking on the responsiblity of caring for someone else's horses, just because I am afraid something might happen to them when I have them. But if it will help any at all, I can put a few under my wing.

Again my deepest sympathy, anything we can do to help just let us know.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 3, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Condolences Tony and family on your terrible losses!

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so very deeply sorry for you and your family. Please hang in there, everything will work out.


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I am really sorry to read what has happened to your horses this year. How awful to loose so many, and how awful for your help, who must feel somewhat responsible.





I sure hope that 2008 is a better year for you and that you get the coyote and dog problem taken care of. I also hope you find who owns the dogs responsible for the attacks.

I have never been able to kill any animal, but I think I would be able to shoot a coyote or dog that was attacking my horses.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 3, 2008)

What a horrible story!!!!! I can only imagine what you are going through



I am so so sorry


----------



## Dairygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about all that you have had happen. I do have a big 1300 lb. APHA paint mare I will let you borrow. That mare is a dog attacker. They don't even have to look in her direction and she is on them if they come in the field. Running with mouth open. LOL. But I don't pasture big with little and I'm sure you won't either. That would be the only down fall to the ideal.


----------



## horsehug (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I am sure you already know how incredibly sad I am for you with all these losses.

I hope and pray the culprit(s) will be found and it will be over for you and you can get back to enjoying raising the most wonderful herd of tiny horses in the world!

And I do not blame you at all for not posting.

Sometimes we just don't feel like sharing certain things with the whole world.

You know you can always vent to me, like I do to you on occasion.

Susan O.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry Tony. I am also sorry for those who have to be rude and judgmental





You have so many years of experience with these little horses. Whether or not people agree or disagree with you, that does not give anyone the right to be rude. Here's to better days ahead for you and your family.

Carol


----------



## Tommy (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tony,

Gosh, I know you have to be just about at your wits end with the kind of stuff.

Hopefully the trapper or someone at your farm finds the "mark" to remove these pests.

Again, so sorry

Tommy


----------



## Barbie (Feb 3, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Tony-[/SIZE]

So sorry to hear of all your losses - I just can't imagine how much you and your family must be hurting right now.

Take care - sure hope 2008 gets better for you and all your precious little ones.

Barbie


----------



## Getitia (Feb 3, 2008)

My heart aches for your losses. Sending special prayers that the source(s) of the destruction can be dealt with quickly.


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi!

I'm SOOOOOO Sorry to hear about your looses! I could NOT even imagine! How devistating! I am very sorry for your loss of your horses!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 3, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear about your losses, my heart really does go out to you. I'm so sorry Tony


----------



## albahurst (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony- I, too, send my thoughts and prayers for you and your family during this most stressful and sad time.

Peggy

(the KS Tornado gal- you will know what I mean



)


----------



## ruffian (Feb 3, 2008)

To lose one is devastating. So losing so many beautiful horses is beyond belief. Our hearts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Ruffian


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 3, 2008)

I had read on your website about a month ago about Too Incredible, but I wasn't sure to ask on here.. I was deeply saddened.

After reading your post Tony, my heart aches so much for you. Those darn dogs have done so much to you and your horses.. Every time I figure they are gone, I read a post that they have just caused you more trouble.

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony, I am so sorry for all you have gone through. You have all my best wishes and prayers. You know Soo much about these little guys. I love you and your herd. Hang in there. (HUGS)


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

Condolences to you and your family.

Sincerely,

Cathy and Mark


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 3, 2008)

I am SORRY !!!! my Prayers go out to you!





I am Hoping u have a better year this year.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony & Family

I wish there were words to help take away some of the pain. My heart goes out to your entire family. Sending prayers that this all stops for you and that your foaling season goes beautifully!

Kay


----------



## WeeOkie (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, my, Tony, how I hate to read of these tragic events. My heart aches for you and Carole and Lauren, as well as your help. Prayers lifted up for all of you.

Rita


----------



## Becky (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony, I am so sorry to hear of your multiple losses. To lose one is bad, to lose so many is unthinkable. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony, I am so sorry for all the losses. I know how hard this is for you and your family.

Hope to be able to tell you in person in Charleston in two weeks.


----------



## minimule (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony I'm so sorry for all your losses. I know words don't do a lot. We're seriously here for you.....just say the word and we're there with guns loaded.

For those of you that slam him and his family....I don't wish anything bad on anyone normally but at times like this.....I almost wish you would have to deal with what they have gone through this past year.












Tony and his family have done a LOT for the miniature horse world and deserve the respect of others.


----------



## Keri (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Tony! Sorry to hear! I don't know you, but its horrible to hear of the dog attacks! I hope the officers are taking care of them. There was a cougar attack at a lady's house about 40 miles south of us. The horse survived, but you just don't know! So scary! She brought in all her horses until the cougar can get caught.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 3, 2008)

What a terrible way for those poor horses to die.





My heart aches for you and your family, although, it's those poor horses who have truely suffered. I can't imagine a more horrific, terrifying way to die.


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses Tony!!

Bless you all and I am sending (((HUGS))) your way...


----------



## Kitty (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Tony

We were there in December during the wonderful Snow/Ice storm and Mike was telling us the horror stories.

For many of you that don't know Tony is living a never ending dog horror. With the lower income homes near him unfortunately what do you think people do with their dogs when they move- NOTHING is the problem. They leave them behind. So as fast as they get rid of one there is another to replace it. And forget trying to find out who owns them. That ain't gonna happen. And coyotes are very bold. And these ones must be esp. so. Nothing a bullet couldn't fix. I remember the day the coyote was next to the chicken coop at our house and then Ghost - the Anatolian we had saw him and end of coyote. Did I cry- heck no I loved my chickens.

Maybe you need to offer target practice classes. Hopefully the outcome will be alittle less wildlife and local trouble makers. I'll send Shawn our son- his favorite past time is trying to get the rotten sparrows in the barn. He would like a new challenge and a summer job if you got one for him.





And I would love to have one of your puppies but my friend I think you need twice that many yourself.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the terrible tragedy with those precious minis. My heart goes out to you. Mary


----------



## Connie P (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony,

I am so very sorry that you and your family are having to experience such tragedy. Please accept our deepest condolences on your multiple losses in such a very short time. I cannot even imagine the pain that you all are experiencing. ((((HUGS))))) to you all.


----------



## Taya (Feb 3, 2008)

What a terrible and heartbreaking tragedy.

My thoughts to tony and his family during this tough time.

RIP to the beautiful horses who lost their lives.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 3, 2008)

My deepest condolences go out to you. We had a similar problem with a pack of wild dogs (in Illinois!) attacking our herd of sheep a few years ago, and it was frustrating, infuriating, devastating... I can't even imagine how I would have coped had it been the horses. You, your family, and your horses will be in my prayers. It sounds like you are doing your very best, and I sure hope the tide turns for you soon.


----------



## TINALEE (Feb 3, 2008)

TONY IM SO VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS,MY HEART ACHES FOR YOU,YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR HORSES.I SIMPLY COULDNT IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH,MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## Devon (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so sorry...

Oh my I actually cried when i say whattadream passed away and drowned , was a beautiful young stallion with so much potential





Makes me nervous with my colt running around our pond he time to time starts running down the hill to it and then backs up.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony just yesterday I was thinking that I hadn't seen you post in quite a while. I was wondering how things were going and even visited your web site to see if you had any foals yet this year. I'm terribly sorry to hear the attacks have begun again. It's sad enough to lose one due to natural causes or accidents, but for these attacks to contine must be totally devistating for you and your family. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony and Carol,

I am so very sorry to read of the loss of your precious horses.

It sounds as if you are doing everything possible to protect them. I so hope and pray that the culprits will be disposed of.

Hugs and prayers for both of you as you deal with all of these terrible tragedies.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses, my heart truly goes out to you and your family, what a dreadful

thing to have to continually deal with.

Sorry, I sure wish there was more I could do, but please know you and your family and your family of horses are in my thoughts and prayers.......


----------



## Anne ABC (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony, we are so sorry to hear of your families horrific losses. You are all so wise and knowledgeable regarding miniatures, their care and needs. I can't imagine anyone faulting your techniques regarding caring for you horses.

Just know that our hearts break for you all, we have had an occassional loss along the way and it just makes us sick mentally and physically. I know you all have suffered untold feelings over the past weeks.

Stay strong and stay after those nasty critters.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 3, 2008)

Tony you have had to deal with way too much loss lately. I'm so sorry for all the trouble you have been having......especially with the dog and coyote problems!



I sincerely hope that your run of horrendously bad luck has come to an end and that the rest of the year is pleasant for you.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 3, 2008)

{{{HUGS}}} to you and your family, Tony.

You must be numb right now........And I do understand why you didn't want to post at first. I haven't shared losses sometimes either.........It can be very hard to do for several reasons.

We have had losses this Fall and Winter too........each a different cause. Larry and I just want you to know that we understand and share the grief you are feeling. And losing an adult hits the heart even harder, but you know that.

Prayers to you all........


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, my gosh that is just horrible to even imagine. I am so very sorry.

I can only hope that soon the cause of all this will be caught and destroyed. Even then the mental picture of what you have been through cannot be removed.

So very very sorry.


----------



## nootka (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses, Tony. This has to be almost unbearable for you and your family.

I hope you can stop them...(the ones that were untimely).

Liz


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so incredibly sorry to hear all you and your poor horses have been through. I wish there were some way we could help you. *hugs*

Jessi


----------



## Robin1 (Feb 4, 2008)

{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} Dear Tony and family, I am so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how you are getting through this nightmare. I pray things end with the dogs/coyotes, and you have a very successful foaling season.

Robin


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, I'm so sad to read about the losses of your minis!!!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## wildoak (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, I'm so profoundly sorry to hear - thought that your dog problems had resolved, but I guess there is a never ending supply.......

Jan


----------



## carlenehorse (Feb 4, 2008)

OH Tony I am so sorry for your lost. I know that each and every horse was dear to you and your family. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Carlene


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh Tony!

I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy. I thought too that your dog troubles were over. I have missed your posts here as well. I don't post often but do read the forum nearly each day.

Best of luck to you this year, hopefully this problem will not continue.

Sincerely,

Beth Wirht


----------



## ontherisefarm (Feb 4, 2008)

That many losses in such a short time would be so hard to deal with.I am praying for you and your little horses and hope that the next few years are uneventful and everyone is safe.. Take care and know that we are here to support you and lend a sympathetic ear.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony,

I'm so sorry to hear about all those that you have lost. You have a farm that hubby and I just love to look at over the web. We hope things will get better for you guys soon.

I'm truely sorry for your losses.

Leya


----------



## anita (Feb 4, 2008)

Dear Tony

our condolences to you and your family! Your horses are your kids, I know

If we can help let us know

Carl and Anita


----------



## Candice (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony,

I am so sorry to hear of your devastating losses. Please accept my deepest heartfelt sympathy and many Hugs.

God Bless,


----------



## Firefall (Feb 4, 2008)

So very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 4, 2008)

Geez, Tony, I am SO SO sorry. I can't even begin to imagine all those losses.

My heart goes out to you and your family....

Lucy


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh Tony, my heart goes out to you and your family. All of those horrific attacks and other losees on top of them, just so very heartbreaking.




The encroaching suburbia is bad enough, but for them to have an unending supply of loose, marauding dogs that attack at will...



It could happen to any of us....

My condolences, I'm crying looking at the pictures of your beautiful horses. I can't imagine the pain you and your family feel....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, I am so sorry ot read this. No one, and I do mean NO ONE should be hard on you. Wildlife problems can happen to any one of us who live in a rural area, I know in my area we are loaded with coyotes and bear, and in summer we hear a large group howling VERY VERY close to our home (like in our driveway) and that is only about 100 ft. from my pasture/barn area. Its scary to say the least! I also thought you dog problems were over. I feel so bad for everything you have been through, it just dont seem fair. We all know you are doing everything in your power to protect you horses, and we all know how much you love and care for them. Corinne


----------



## SWA (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony and family, our hearts and prayers are with you, always.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony,

I have no words to express how bad I feel for you and your family. My heart is broken.

I am so sorry.

Peggy


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about all of your losses. What an awful time for you all. Very sorry.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, our deepest sympathy on your many losses. I can only begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. I know with our little bunch I'd just curl into a ball and never want to come out.

We know some people that went thru several hurricanes in Florida and had losses with their herd and watched their precious mares and babies suffer. They couldn't take the strain and have cut their herd drasticly over the past several years.

Don't lose your self to dispare and give up as they and perhaps others might. Please don't pull away from the support you can get from others especially here on this forum. Some, unthinking, might criticize but the rest feel your loss, not as deeply, but hopefully enough to lend you the support you need to get through this newest (longest) trial.

Bless you and yours.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony I am very sorry to hear that you have had further bad luck with the loss of some, and more attacks on others. Do you think the recent attacks would be dogs, or coyote packs? I hope you will be able to once again find out what is going on and get rid of the culprits- what an awful mess.

Hang in there- just a thought- what if you had a 'production sale' or something and used that for further fencing? Any way you could invest in some solar electric fence along there? There just has to be something that would not break the bank........

Not a good way to end the year and start a new one- hugs to you and hope the year gets better.


----------



## Janis (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, I am so sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine the heart break. We all know that no matter how much we try to make things safe for our horses, stuff happens. I hope that time & prayer will ease the pain.

Take care

Janis


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Feb 4, 2008)

Toni, I know the loss of one of my horses was tragic enough to me. But to be able to handle all that has happened to you almost impossible. Please know that everyone is praying for you, your family, & your herd. Prayers can work miracles & we will continue to pray for things to get better for you & to help you handle everything that has happened lately. With Our Deepest Condolences.

Maybe everyone can say a Prayer for Toni & his family & Herd. The Power of Prayer is Unbelievable.


----------



## heart k ranch (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm very sorry! I would never wish this on anyone!


----------



## Sue S (Feb 4, 2008)

Tony, I am so very sorry to hear about your losses, sending prayers your way in hopes you have a better year, I to would also love to visit your farm some day, it sounds like its incredible and your horses are beautiful. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Relic (Feb 4, 2008)

l'm so very sorry about the losses you have endured with your minis.. l would be nuts by now shooting twice and thinking once...wishing you and the herd a safer happier 2008.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Dona (Feb 5, 2008)

Tony....there are NO words to adequately express my sadness in reading about your recent heartbreaking losses.



I honestly don't know that I could continue on...if I had to go thru what you & your family have with all those dog & coyote attacks. Just don't think I could take heartbreak after heartbreak.

My prayers and sincere condolences go out to you in the loss of the gorgous little horses....and hopes of better things coming your way.


----------



## CyndiD (Feb 5, 2008)

I don`t know what to say other than I am so very sorry for your loss.

I will keep your family and your horses in my prayers for a resolution and some peace once again.


----------



## MInx (Feb 6, 2008)

Tony said:


> I really hadn't publicly mentioned any of our recent losses, but while Carol and I were in NY babysitting our grandson we lost Little America's 007 Rowdy Tornado. My helper went out to feed and he was laying in the pasture near the feeders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh Tony I wish we were close enough to just sit and have coffee and tell you how much we feel your pain..it comes through in your post and we also know it from all your previous posts on here as to how much you love your horses..You need time to heal and get past this..Carl and I wish you peace and solutions in the future. Remember most of us on here are friends and we care! Maxine*


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh no! That is just tragic that they lost all those horse, especially so close together. I am very sorry that that all happened.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 7, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your losses! I dont know what else you could do either, u have tried everything.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2008)

My thanks to all of you.


----------



## angle ridge (Feb 7, 2008)

Tony. I'm so sorry for your losses. I could not come close to know how you are feeling. This has brought tears to my eyes. And the response from everyone is beautiful. I don't know anyone yet. I'm new here.

But I own mini's. The way everyone stands by each other, whether it is a lose or a new baby. or a bad hair day. you are all great. My prayers are with you Tony and family.


----------



## minie812 (Feb 7, 2008)

We have coyotes to and have been fortunate enough not to have had this happen. It seems no matter what you do sometimes it is never enough to protect them...I honestly cried looking at those pictures of your babies and what they meant to you...Your family is in my prayers and I do hope things get a little better but I also realize nothing will replace those lost...



for you!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 7, 2008)

To the whole Greaves Family - including staff I am so sorry for all your losses in such a short time span.

There are no words adequate enough but your in my thoughts and prayers.

I’ve yet to meet you and tour the farm (its on my to do list) but everything I have heard about your farm is nothing but positive and all comment on how much you love each individual horse you have.

My sincere condolences and prayers

Cyber HUGS

Christina


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your losses. My heart goes out to Tony and his family, and staff at Little America.

Sincerely,

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## lilfolks (Feb 11, 2008)

Tony, I'm so sorry to read this. It has to be so hard for you and your family to take these loses with your lovely horses. And such tragic losses sometimes. I guess you have learned to pick up the pieces and go on but I hope that is the end for a long long time for you. May God bless you on your love for the miniatures.

Joyce L


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Feb 12, 2008)

What an awful, awful run of bad luck. I'm sorry....

Tammie


----------

